# Temperatur des CPU's



## GodWar (15. März 2006)

Guten Tag!

Hätte mal ne Frage:

Da ich jetzt einen Towser habe, auf dessen Display mir unteranderem die Temperatir des CPU's gezeigt wird wollte ich fragen was die Höchsttemperatur für den CPU ist, bisser mir wegschmiltz ^^ Wären des normalen betriebes sind es ca. 35° und beim spielen von aufwändigeren Sachen ca. 50! Ist das zu hoch oder noch akzepdabel! Ich habe mir extra einen guten Kühler für den entsprechenden CPU geohlt!


----------



## Alex Duschek (15. März 2006)

Kommt auf die CPU an,aber mit 50 Grad kann jede CPU umgehen,kritisch wirds ab 70 Grad,dann würd ich mir Gedanken um die Kühlung machen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2006)

35 Grad idle-Temp waere ich froh drueber, ich komm in der Regel nicht unter 45. Beim zocken geht's je nach Spiel hoch bis auch 56. Das ist auch okay so, wie schon gesagt wurde ist das im Grunde normal.


----------



## EngelchenB (23. März 2006)

70°C sind zwar viel aber noch lange nicht die Schmerzgrenze. Wenn ich mich noch recht an den Physikunterricht von vor ein paar Jahren erriner fängt Silizium ab 90 bis 100°C an Strukturschäden in den Bahnen zu bekommen. an eventuellen Engstellen könnte sich das Silizium so weit erhitzen das es eventuell zum Supergau kommt und Silizium den Strom Leitet und so unkontroliert Spannung innerhalb des Kerns umherfließt.
Es kann sein das sie dannach noch Funktioniert aber es zu seltsamen abstürzen des PC`s kommt. 

Also deine 35 bis 45 sind Superwerte und Tiefer wird kaum einer ohne Wasserkühlung oder Riesenlüfter kommen. 14° über Raumtemperatur sind ja nicht viel...


----------



## Daniel_Bone (23. März 2006)

Das Thema Wasserkühlung kann ich bestätigen wobei ich ein passiv gekühltes system habe.

3.2 Ghz Arbeiten bei mir unter der Haube bei angenehmen 30 Grad und unter vollast sind das dann schon mal bis zu 40-45 Grad je nach umgehbungstemperatur.


----------

